# To TRP or not to TRP?



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Already planning my next boat purchase (probalby a Illusion or Tran SVT). My question is should I run a TRP? What are the goods and bads of a TRP? I know cost of two props, heaver lower unit buy what about performance? Is there enough benifit to offset the cost?

Thanks,
RR


----------



## bowedup00 (Jun 26, 2006)

I say to TRP if want the shallow water performance. The take off in my opinion is by far better than any single prop boat. Plus, you don't have to deal with pitch, cup, and diameter. Just put some 21's on and give it gas.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Bowedup00 nailed it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Plus, I assume you're boat runs level from side to side since the props turn in opposite directions. I hate a flats boat that leans to one side when running due to prop torque.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

How much does a TRP effect top end? Is there enough advantage to the hole shot to justify the loss in top end? 

Thanks for the info,

RR


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I always wanted to know what engines were able to run Trps? The 2stroke line up as well as the 4strokes??????


----------



## fjperales (Dec 26, 2007)

I dont think you lose speed. you might gain it depending on what power head you use. thank about it a single screw has slipage in its revolition. the trp has no slipage so there fore you get more push and better speed.


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

someone told me tran has a demo svt with a 200 trp at his shop.


----------



## DWR (Dec 26, 2008)

I really really wanted the 175trp but decided not to go with it because the Yamaha Outboard Customer Service in Georgia (866-894-1626) told me "it was not a factory approved modification and could result in blown powerheads and fouled plugs". They suggested to get in writing, a statement from the dealer to warranty it. However, they also said they had not seen many problems so, who knows.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Kinda like putting a lift kit on a truck, lots of dealers will void your warranty and lots will honor it. Probably depends alot on the dealer.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

crabbeater said:


> someone told me tran has a demo svt with a 200 trp at his shop.


 John frankson who works with tran and guides, has a 300 hpdi with a trp on it, Brought by the shop, and i took pictures of it.. Last I heard it is still holding up, had to go to cupped 21's pitch props to get rpm right.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

You lose top end from a TRP. The advantage is the hole shot out of the shallows. You can put the TRP on a four stroke or a 2 cycle 150 or 175 yamaha. I have a 150 TRP on my 22 ft gulf coast.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I think you gain top end out of a TRP. I was told the whole reason the TRP came out was for the bass boats. They could only use 150hp max and Yamaha did this to try and get them a little more top end. Shortly after that, the tournaments increased hp to 250 and trp didn't make sense for them anymore. The fact that it is so good on the shallow water boats was an accident or at least not the primary driver for the lower unit.

There is a 2:1 gear ratio but almost no slip. The problem is the lack of props. To put it on a fast boat with that gear ratio, someone would have to make some props for it with a lot more pitch.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Had a 150 vmax trp on a 19' shoalwater tv and was getting 41-42 wot but you could watch the fuel gauge fall while running wide open.


----------



## airboat2314 (Jul 24, 2008)

i had a buddy that had a modified 150 trp on a 18' hydrostream that ran in the low 80's with 27p props


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

i was just fixing to say that about marks boat..



airboat2314 said:


> i had a buddy that had a modified 150 trp on a 18' hydrostream that ran in the low 80's with 27p props


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> I think you gain top end out of a TRP. I was told the whole reason the TRP came out was for the bass boats. They could only use 150hp max and Yamaha did this to try and get them a little more top end. Shortly after that, the tournaments increased hp to 250 and trp didn't make sense for them anymore. The fact that it is so good on the shallow water boats was an accident or at least not the primary driver for the lower unit.
> 
> There is a 2:1 gear ratio but almost no slip. The problem is the lack of props. To put it on a fast boat with that gear ratio, someone would have to make some props for it with a lot more pitch.


We will find out.

Adapter plate and spline coupler for Merc Racing 225XS - 300XS in the works.

I have a new TRP Lower Unit, and 25" TRP Props. The 300XS may pull 27" TRP Props.

We should see slip ratio's less that 5%.

Somthing like this...


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

*mas...*

I have had two of these motors--a 2005 TRP and now currently own a 1997 trp--with carbs. The carb engine is definitely faster. Looking at a 150 hp motor with the same prop size as you have on a TRP--the TRP will be faster as Eric mentioned because there is less prop slip--i.e., more power gets to the water. Great engines, great holeshot and excellent top-end because of the prop efficiency--2 thumbs up!

Rob


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Man I think I am more confused now than before. I still don't know if I will get a TRP for my new ride but I appreciate all who chimed in.

I still have some time to decide. I have to sell my 18 transport first.

RR


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

scb factory said:


> We will find out.
> 
> Adapter plate and spline coupler for Merc Racing 225XS - 300XS in the works.
> 
> ...


You think the TRP lower unit can take the 300XS power/torque? I may have to have a TRP and a sportmaster - it's ez enought o swap em, I could run them for different scenarios!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> You think the TRP lower unit can take the 300XS power/torque? I may have to have a TRP and a sportmaster - it's ez enought o swap em, I could run them for different scenarios!


We'll do our best to break it w/ my Racing 225 Sport XS. If I can't, will bolt it up to a 300XS.

I think it will do fine, 2-stroke's do not built much torque.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> I think you gain top end out of a TRP. I was told the whole reason the TRP came out was for the bass boats. They could only use 150hp max and Yamaha did this to try and get them a little more top end. Shortly after that, the tournaments increased hp to 250 and trp didn't make sense for them anymore. The fact that it is so good on the shallow water boats was an accident or at least not the primary driver for the lower unit.
> 
> There is a 2:1 gear ratio but almost no slip. The problem is the lack of props. To put it on a fast boat with that gear ratio, someone would have to make some props for it with a lot more pitch.


 Well i have a TRP 150 and have met people with a single prop and same boat that get more top end.


----------



## Blacklab (Aug 27, 2005)

had a carbed '98 TRP on a 99 Pathfinder. Had a lower unit issue that couldn't be repaired. Ended up replacing with a single screw b/c I was selling the boat and the the TRP lower unit was cost prohibitive at the time.

Boat was faster with the single screw.

Currently running a 2002 injected TRP on same PF hull. the injected TRP is slower. I was told the carbed versions were really closer to a 175 HP. The performance difference I can see between my 98 and 2002 seems would support that. The differnce is about 4 to 5 mph to end.

All of that said I can do things with that setup that are not possible with a single screw on the same hull. If/when I repower or buy a new boat I'd lean strongly towards the max HP I could get with a TRP lower unit.


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

I have had my TRP on a carb'ed 150 vmax!!! wow this lower unit is a 4WD outboard. I can run this boat pretty skinny at 1/2 throttle it stays on plane at about 2100 rpms and with 4 fisherpeople and me it will top out at about 41 mph in small chop or in the channel. I cannot say enough about this lower unit. I wish I could get oun for my 50 hp yammy. The props have held up well for ten going on eleven years. I would definitely get this lower unit again. Keep in mind the TRP lower unit has a low water pick up also. Put it on the biggest powerhead you can afford I do not think you will be dissapointed. Pulled a buddy off Mud Island last week.. He was stuck really bad and I was not sure I could pull his boat out It was a 21 footer but like I said 4WD.... anyway good luck on your selection.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Sonnysmarine said:


> John frankson who works with tran and guides, has a 300 hpdi with a trp on it, .


Wow, talk about a heck of a hole shot


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a 150 TRP on my 22 foot Transport. Excellent hole shot. It does lower the top end speed, but that is not important to me.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Eric, I hope you are planning to put that trp on whittles boat, I bet he can't sheer that prop shaft off. lol


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

All i can say is test them both and see which one you like the best. Everyone has there own opinion.


----------



## christopher k (May 12, 2009)

Yamaha TRP is the 4 wheel drive of the outboard world. Nothing can compare to it for ability to get up shallow and run shallow. The TRP lower unit is shorter than the standard gearcase and the low water pickup this is what makes this a great unit. We rigged two last month and the differnce is real. The warranty is not a problem if installed on a 150 four stroke/ two stroke or 175 two stroke. This is per the manufacturer. The only thing we have found is to correct the slight shimmy at transition point of in gear and begining to throttle is to balance of instakes must be adjusted along with tps to optimize the smooth transaction of power during take off.

What a great unit.
Chris Mapp
Coastal Bend Marine


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 18, 2008)

If you come to Port A, I have the 4-stroke 150 trp on an Illusion and my neighbor has identical hull w/ standard single prop 4 stroke on lifts behind the house. You are welcome to try them both. The hole shot and almost no bow rise w/ the trp is why I have it. I really can't tell the difference on the speed, but I'm not a speed guy.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*port-A*

What speed do you get from the 150 with trp on the illusion?
chuck


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

id say TRP all the way


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I suggest you talk to someone that builds props and get them to explain to you why the TRP, has to be faster on an identical boat witht he same horsepower, due to the fact that they are much more efficient, you have a lot less slip, plus, they are mounted higher and have less drag.
I have seen TRP powered boats running within 2 MPH of the same boat powered with a 200 HP single prop rig.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Once you go TRP you will never go back to a regular prop. I'm running 05 TRP.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

scb factory said:


> We'll do our best to break it w/ my Racing 225 Sport XS. If I can't, will bolt it up to a 300XS.
> 
> I think it will do fine, 2-stroke's do not built much torque.


Eric, stick the TRP on my new 300XS, Railbird and I will test it for you. LOL


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

My fishing buddies and I just had this same conversation this weekend about the TRP. I think the perfect engine (for me anyways) would be a Yamaha 250 4 stroke, short shaft with the TRP lower unit. Quiet, powerful, plenty fast and awesome hole shot.

Sonny,

I'd sure like to see that 300 Yamaha with the TRP on it. My motor is out of warranty now anyways so that wouldn't scare me out of making a change.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 18, 2008)

*Railbird*

Railbird,

43-44mph w/ the yam 150 4stroke trp on the Illusion.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

*300hpdi with trp lower unit picture*

picture


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Sonny!


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats just plain mean and nasty looking


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

wow...


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

*You'd be surprised*



Stuart said:


> Plus, I assume you're boat runs level from side to side since the props turn in opposite directions. I hate a flats boat that leans to one side when running due to prop torque.


I had a TRP on my 21' Shallow Sport. From the factory it came with no feedback steering. Let me tell you, that motor puts out mega torque! The props turning in diff directions doesn't matter. After the first trip, having to hold onto the wheel for dear life...I took it straight to the dealer to have hydraulic steering put on. Only thing that will eliminate the tiny bit of lean is trim tabs or counter weighting the load in the boat (coolers, gear, etc.)

Small price to pay for the best holeshot on the planet. Jacked and trimmed correctly, a TRP will flat make a boat JUMP up. If you want moster holeshot and don't mind giving up top end speed, go with the TRP>

Brad


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a 150 TRP 2-stroke on my 21' Tran Cat with elevated deck and could not be happier with its performance. I am running 21's and get 45 mph WOT. Hole shot is great and staying on plane at low speeds without blowing out is amazing. If you do TRP believe me you will not be disappointed one bit.


----------



## fuqua1 (May 4, 2009)

as far as the question about what motors to run
i was talking to a friend of mine who just got a trp on a 150 yamaha
he went to ronnies marine in corpus
as far as the motor you can put a trp on a 150 or 175 two stroke and a 150 4 stroke
i know yamaha sells the trp lower unit seperate as well
hope that helps


----------



## MadDux (Jun 13, 2008)

This question is for Eric with SCB. Will your TRP adapter plate for the larger Mercury outboards fit a 175 Pro XS? That would be a sweet combo for the Haynie 21' Cat.


----------



## jcf (Jan 30, 2010)

*trp tweak*

I have the 300 with TRP that is on this thread. Still working fine. I put it on the 300 HPDI last year early spring. Broke it in, changed oil and put synthetic back in. I check it every so often. So far no problems.

My experience with the trp lower unit started with a 150. I then put one on a 200 HPDI 2.6 liter. It's still in use on another boat.

I found that the trp does not run any faster than a single prop. In fact it runs slower. The trp does have a unmatched out of the hole bite but at speed the props slip due to the fact that they have no cup. Put some light to moderate cup and problem solved. Still cannot make it run faster than single but will match it. I'm not that interested in top end but do like the shallow water performance. The cup in the props helps the shallow water bite even more.

Looking at trying a 4 blade prop on the front.

Yamaha indicates they will stand behind the trp put on their motors. Probably needs to be done at Yamaha dealer.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

What does it cost to add trp to a new yamaha?


----------



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

Around $3500 with props bolted on.


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

I have to disagree with the TRP loosing top end speed on most applications, at least when using 150hp motors. I have seen actually seen greater speeds with a trp on a RFL, Illusion, even a few v-bottom boats. Even with 19s or 21s, I could still get 45-46mph on an illusion with a trp 150hp 4-stroke. I couldnt turn as many RPMs with the 21s, but I was still going the same speed. There is no disadvantage to a TRP, especially top end, other than price of the unit and props. I have torn up trp props and they still perform almost the same as brand new ones.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

redman35 said:


> You lose top end from a TRP. The advantage is the hole shot out of the shallows. You can put the TRP on a four stroke or a 2 cycle 150 or 175 yamaha. I have a 150 TRP on my 22 ft gulf coast.


I disagree. You gain top end with the TRP. I had a trp lower unit on my 4 stroke 150 yamaha, and it ran nearly 45 mph no problem, no matter the load. Now i have the single screw and i can even get 38 out of it. I go through 4-5 props a year also.


----------



## jcf (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sure how you're comparing single to trp. I only can draw from my own experience. The trp in my application lost speed. Same motor on same pocket tunnel 23 ft. boat. I propped the trp to basically the same wot rpms as the single prop. Trp was slower but not by much. I did all the trimming and jacking to get the best speed. As I said before cup the props and back in business. 

I first noticed slipping at speed when I would be running at around 4500 rpm and hit the throttle. The boat would gain speed but not near as aggressively as the single prop with extra cup in the blades. With the trp blades cupped it'll now make riders grab for the hand rail.


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

Running Yammy 150 V Max TRP on Majek 21 RFL and wouldn't own anything else. The holeshot is fantastic and I'm not in that big of a hurry to get anywhere.


----------



## Lipless Crankbait (Mar 24, 2007)

I Own an 2005 150 vmax. If you go with it get the largest gas tank avail. on your ride. As mentioned earlier you can watch the gas gauge drop at high rpms. If you tear up the props or lower unit get your check book out, nothin cheap on this unit. As far as shallow performance nothing else compares.


----------

